# Creepy Classics



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

CoffinDan,

I got that same one in the dollar area at Target last year. My wife just shakes her head and laughs when I get excited about things like this! Oh well.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Nice find. Some of those cheapo CDs can house some pretty good stuff sometimes.


----------



## Coffindan (Aug 21, 2007)

> My wife just shakes her head and laughs when I get excited about things like this!


HA! I know the feeling! She shook her head the other week when I came across some new Universal Monster toys at Toys R Us.



> Some of those cheapo CDs can house some pretty good stuff sometimes.


Yes they do. Ive been pleasantly surprised 95% of the time!


----------

